

ZTE doesn’t care about usability, building 5.9in 1080P Windows Phone - bdsams
http://www.winsyde.com/zte-doesnt-care-about-usability-building-5-9in-1080p-windows-phone/

======
lmm
Journalists and this site love to hate big phones (see: galaxy note), but
users love them. Hope I can buy this soon, if it really is 1080.

------
cultureulterior
If this ran android, I'd be all over it.

